# Went with Travelers Ins.



## CanOfWorms (Oct 27, 2015)

So I switched from SF to Travelers. Its only running me $13.84 a month more than SF for the exact same coverage plus the "Limited Ride Sharing Coverage". So time to buff up my ride and get busy!


----------



## Brr1986 (Oct 24, 2015)

What state ?


----------



## CanOfWorms (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm in Illinois.


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

"Limited rideshare coverage" What is the definition of limited? Sounds like a way to not pay a claim.


----------



## CanOfWorms (Oct 27, 2015)

Mike T said:


> "Limited rideshare coverage" What is the definition of limited? Sounds like a way to not pay a claim.


That means just like all of the other companies that offer that coverage it's only during period one.


----------

